# Drill Press Table Handle



## matthewsx (Mar 2, 2019)

A customer gave me this drill press years ago and I've been using vise grips to raise and lower the table for way too long. Last month I rebuilt the spindle with a new double row angular contact bearing. I finally got around to ordering a cast iron replacement crank handle from Grizzly for ~$6.00, had to turn a bushing for it, then made my own little handle from some hardware store steel rod.


----------



## brino (Mar 2, 2019)

Better then new!
Nice job.
-brino


----------

